# Rips



## Infantry87 (May 7, 2012)

Got these in the mail Sat. Pinned 2 IU's this morning 
View attachment 115
View attachment 116


----------



## Pikiki (May 7, 2012)

Looking good Inf...


----------



## DF (May 7, 2012)

I am sooo jealous of you right now....


----------



## Infantry87 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks bro. All I know is that ive eaten about 4 times already today and im still hungry. This shit is potent


----------



## Lulu66 (May 7, 2012)

Are u going to test these and post results?
I know the feeling...i put my goodies under the pillow when they come.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 7, 2012)

Are you getting gh tests done? No experience with GH but with what I've read hunger shouldn't be like that and if it is those vials might actually be ghrp-6. Just lookin out bro


----------



## SFGiants (May 7, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Thanks bro. All I know is that ive eaten about 4 times already today and im still hungry. This shit is potent



Hunger don't work that fast bro lol!

Nice though I have the same and love them.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 8, 2012)

I might get them tested just for shits and giggles but I checked the serial numbers on the boxes on the site and they all check out


----------



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

Those look beautiful Infantry!


----------



## SHRUGS (May 8, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> I might get them tested just for shits and giggles but I checked the serial numbers on the boxes on the site and they all check out


Infantry can u PM me the site to check serial #s. I would like to check my boxes as well. I checked on one site and they checked out fine but would like to make sure we're using the same site to check numbers. I've heard there are some fake sites out there that have bogus serial numbers and wanna make sure we are both on legit site. Thanks, !SHRUGS!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 8, 2012)

Hey shrugs would u fancy forwarding that site to me if u get it. Would like to see how you 2 got on with this one.


----------



## SFGiants (May 8, 2012)

Checked my for shits and giggles and they are valid!

GOOGLE Riptropin to get the site!


----------



## cranium85 (May 9, 2012)

uhhh cant wait to grab some of those up


----------



## SHRUGS (May 9, 2012)

I checked site and my 2kits are G2G. Running low and waiting on a 6pack and getting excuses. If this guy fucks me over ALL will know about it. I will be patient for one more week. But so far customer service is HORRIBLE. Seriously getting pissed! FYI if someone says they are retiring stay the hell away


----------



## Hurt (May 9, 2012)

A thing of beauty right there.


----------



## bah1a (May 9, 2012)

5 boxes, wow!  Lucky you!  How long will that last?

I too feel like I'm waiting an awfully long time for my package.  Maybe I'm just anxious, but he says 10-12 days, and it's 18 now.  I got an email yesterday and he said I'd have it within a week.  (Also said last week was a holiday??  I paid for it 2.5 weeks ago, so that didn't make sense to me.)  The tracking says it's just leaving now.  Rrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2012)

It takes time 3 weeks for me but the patience is worth it!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 9, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Checked my for shits and giggles and they are valid!
> 
> GOOGLE Riptropin to get the site!


 
There are a number of sites offering them. This is where we needa help each other a bit. I don't wanna take a gamble with any old site. Would u mind forwarding the site u used via PM?


----------



## grind4it (May 9, 2012)

Damn, my mouth is watering looking at those bad boys


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 14, 2012)

Anyone heard of or tried Unitropin?


----------



## massaholic (May 18, 2012)

"I checked site and my 2kits are G2G. Running low and waiting on a 6pack and getting excuses. If this guy fucks me over ALL will know about it. I will be patient for one more week. But so far customer service is HORRIBLE. Seriously getting pissed! FYI if someone says they are retiring stay the hell away" 


Very true, but if this is the same guy I am thinking of, he did post on another board saying everyone would get their order. Been over a month for me though and not answering emails. Have ordered from two other sources and received both orders so not sure what the hold up is.


----------



## Zeek (May 18, 2012)

The recent batches of rips have been nothing less than outstanding quality!!!  best I have seen any generic or name brand for that matter testing in the past.. At this moment in time it is a great time to be picking these up.

 as far as strength, or to be more specific,mgs of gh in each 10iu vial . I am really starting to believe the claim of almost 5mg of gh per 10iu vial!!

 When most brands went to hell in  hand basket or better yet went to hell in a kigtropin box , rips came out with even more potent stuff!


----------



## Zeek (May 18, 2012)

hey B!

  Don't worry about receiving from him, he will deliver. Wait a week or two more and just be happy that you are starting with a gh that is actually decent stuff! I was really pleasantly surprised by my test results on his. You missed the huge rips off that were happening a few months ago!  even experienced users were buying 100% fake junk. It really got ugly for a while!! there are a few safe bets right now and you are going to be running one of the decent ones to start, you will love gh B!  



bah1a said:


> 5 boxes, wow!  Lucky you!  How long will that last?
> 
> I too feel like I'm waiting an awfully long time for my package.  Maybe I'm just anxious, but he says 10-12 days, and it's 18 now.  I got an email yesterday and he said I'd have it within a week.  (Also said last week was a holiday??  I paid for it 2.5 weeks ago, so that didn't make sense to me.)  The tracking says it's just leaving now.  Rrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 25, 2012)

Do you guys know if gh sides eventually calm down, or go away completely? I'm not experiencing anything extreme, but my hands are going numb/tingling about 2/3x a day and my hands/feet look a little swollen. Right now im running 4IU's/day.


----------



## DF (May 25, 2012)

Did you climb up to 4IU's or did you start with the 4IU's?


----------



## Infantry87 (May 25, 2012)

i started with 2/wk and worked up. Shit is so potent


----------



## DF (May 25, 2012)

That's what I'm hearing.  Rips are some real good stuff.  I'm sure that the vets will chime in, but maybe back it down a bit for a few weeks then go back up.


----------

